# Where can I buy an O2 sim for a 2002 Altima 3.5 SE?



## Gripenfelter (Feb 25, 2007)

Need O2 sims for my 2002 Altima.

It has a 3.5 L V6.

I'm planning on doing headers.

Who carries the O2 sims?


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

o2simulator.com


----------



## rich5150 (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok... I'm about to do the same.. .WHICH one do we buy off that site?


----------



## jamesmak (Jun 8, 2008)

*Where does sim go?*

Does the sim go on the back sensor or the front 2?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

[im interested in one too...which one do i need for a 2.5???


----------

